# Marcus Camby and Acie Law to Knicks?



## Punk (Feb 4, 2010)

> There are conflicting views on how available Marcus Camby actually is depending on the source.
> 
> The Clippers are believed to be looking for a player that can help them in 10-11, or cap space to sign a maximum contract free agent this summer.
> 
> ...





> Two teams have reportedly inquired about Bobcats reserve guard Acie Law, according to a source close to the situation that spoke with Tommy Dee of TheKnicksBlog.
> 
> “One of them is definitely New York,” and the other team is “an Eastern Conference team as well,” says the source.
> 
> ...


So, chances are the Knicks may get Camby, T-Mac and Law this season.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

I think the Knicks may be in the running for either Camby and Law OR T-Mac and Law but not all 3. Cuttino Mobley could only be included in one deal and you better believe both the Clippers and Rockets will want him back in a deal. At this point, Camby is the safer bet but I'd almost prefer to gamble and bring in T-Mac who has a skillset capable of turning this around if healthy.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I'd go for the T-Mac and Law option. Camby would probably be better, but it's pretty obvious that you don't care about this season. You might as well go for the most fun options possible. Get Gerald Green, James White, and play them alongside Nate , T-Mac and David Lee, ultimate small-ball, dunking, running.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Why would anyone be interested in Acie Law?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Acie actually looked pretty decent in the minute or two he's played since we got him. Of course the Cats were up by about 35 and the game was almost over, so everyone was looking good to me.


----------



## Punk (Feb 4, 2010)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Why would anyone be interested in Acie Law?


Because he has potential. He was the guy who got all the minutes in Atlanta before they got Teague, Bibby and Crawford.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Punk said:


> Because he has potential. *He was the guy who got all the minutes in Atlanta before they got Teague, Bibby and Crawford.*


Yeah, that's why they went out and got Teague, Bibby and Crawford and got rid of that guy. He stinks.

25-year-olds who have washed out of three teams in three years don't have potential. They're Marcus Williams. Law averaged 15 minutes per game in his rookie season and hasn't sniffed that kind of floor time since. There's a reason for it.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Making moves for the sake of making moves never lead to anything positive.


----------



## Punk (Feb 4, 2010)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Yeah, that's why they went out and got Teague, Bibby and Crawford and got rid of that guy. He stinks.
> 
> 25-year-olds who have washed out of three teams in three years don't have potential. They're Marcus Williams. Law averaged 15 minutes per game in his rookie season and hasn't sniffed that kind of floor time since. There's a reason for it.


If that's the case then he wouldn't have gotten drafted. Just because someone is misused does not mean, someone else can't tap into their full potential.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I remember the last time we had Camby...


----------

